# Where will the carp be?



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

The ice is starting to melt around here, and I don't want to waste any time. AS soon as it melts, I'm gonna be out on the lake. Will the carp be in the same spot they were all summer and fall? They were up in a shallow channel connecting two lakes, so will it be to cold for them to be shallow?


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

around here it seems quite some time after the ice comes off before they to move into the shallows... but either way, I took my favorite speargun apart and re-assembled it last night.. it's ready, and I'm ready to go as soon as this 3 or 4 feet of ice is gone. I don't care, deep, shallow, I'm going looking.


----------

